# Tackle for cobia



## 9 rock

Friend of mine brought his boat down to his beach house in frisco and one of the things he would like to do is cast for cobia
whats a good rod and reel and what line




9


----------



## NC KingFisher

Penn 750, 850 950ss(made in america) ssm's will work but made in china, larger penn battle and feirce spinning reels, any decent reel with atleast 250 yards of 15 for off the boat. Anywhere from 8 to as heavy as you want to go within reasonable limits. At the pier ui use a 750ss with 300 yards+ of braid. Also sometimes use a penn 209.


----------



## 9 rock

Dam I was thinking 6000 stradic 30lb braid 6-6 med heavy rod


----------



## surf rat

*Cobia*

Don't know what size Cobia you been catching on 8 to 15 lb line but we use 50 to 65 lb braid and a 50 lb Floro shock....Sometimes I will drop down to 20 lb mono in open water but not often....I use an 8000 saragosa on a 7ft 2 Terez rated for 100 lb braid....Big Cobia are no joke. They will tail wrap or just cut with their back fin lite line or braid in about 1 second. I use 150 yds of braid on top of mono from the boat...You just follow them and stay close. You will still fight some of them for half an hour on 50 lb braid putting as much heat as you can on them. I fought one for almost an hour with the rod doubled over the whole time. When they get their head down in a current you have to put some real heat on them or you are going to be one tired dude by the time that Cobia gives up. 6000 with 30 would work on a lot of cobia but if you run across that 90 lbder you are going to be wishing you had her hooked on 50 lb line. The 6000 Stradic will be just fine... I like a 7 or even an 8 ft med heavy or heavy rod. Just my opinion but I Target them hard all summer.


----------



## Drumdum

NC KingFisher said:


> Penn 750, 850 950ss(made in america) ssm's will work but made in china, larger penn battle and feirce spinning reels, any decent reel with atleast 250 yards of 15 for off the boat. Anywhere from 8 to as heavy as you want to go within reasonable limits. At the pier ui use a 750ss with 300 yards+ of braid. Also sometimes use a penn 209.


 I live here in Frisco,and have caught cobia off piers and out of a boat for the last 35plus years.. Yes you can catch them on 15,but my question would be,why? As surfrat said,you could have a fish that wieghts 90lbs keep you there all day pulling.. I fish with 250 yards of 30lb fireline,length of 80 lb mono to jig,an 8' rod,plenty of heat on em,they still take half hr 45min on a biggun.. If you have ever had one in a current,or sulling on the bottom kinda like a ray,or accidentally foulhooked one in the peck,you'd understand 15 just ain't cuttin it... jmho Nothing personal here,as I said,have caught them on as low as 8 back in the "bouyhopping days" when I lived in Va.. That was when I was young,and didn't mind being attached to a big fish for an hr and a half.... 



9 rock said:


> Friend of mine brought his boat down to his beach house in frisco and one of the things he would like to do is cast for cobia
> whats a good rod and reel and what line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9


 Jmo,braid is the ONLY way to go,as far as hooksetting ability it is key.. I use 30lb fireline,even 20lb fireline,both are as strong as 30plus mono,so you CAN lean back and put some heat on em... 7' rod will work,but as far as sightcasting at any distance,get an 8' with plenty of backbone,that you can throw accurate.. Far as reels Kingfisher has some good ones up there that won't break the bank,I'll add the penn slammer to that as well.. Have at least 200 yards of line on the reel,with a good mono attached to the jig 50-80lb..
As surfrat said,you're in a boat and you can chase.. ALTHOUGH on that note,I have had as many as 3 on at a time,and they were all nice fish.. You may have to make a dicission.. 



surf rat said:


> Don't know what size Cobia you been catching on 8 to 15 lb line but we use 50 to 65 lb braid and a 50 lb Floro shock....Sometimes I will drop down to 20 lb mono in open water but not often....I use an 8000 saragosa on a 7ft 2 Terez rated for 100 lb braid....Big Cobia are no joke. They will tail wrap or just cut with their back fin lite line or braid in about 1 second. I use 150 yds of braid on top of mono from the boat...You just follow them and stay close. You will still fight some of them for half an hour on 50 lb braid putting as much heat as you can on them. I fought one for almost an hour with the rod doubled over the whole time. When they get their head down in a current you have to put some real heat on them or you are going to be one tired dude by the time that Cobia gives up. 6000 with 30 would work on a lot of cobia but if you run across that 90 lbder you are going to be wishing you had her hooked on 50 lb line. The 6000 Stradic will be just fine... I like a 7 or even an 8 ft med heavy or heavy rod. Just my opinion but I Target them hard all summer.


 I remember you posting that baiting was a great way to do it,and you had better success doing it that way....I'm with ya,glad to see you're into the sightcasting thing as well..


----------



## 9 rock

Drumdum said:


> I live here in Frisco,and have caught cobia off piers and out of a boat for the last 35plus years.. Yes you can catch them on 15,but my question would be,why? As surfrat said,you could have a fish that wieghts 90lbs keep you there all day pulling.. I fish with 250 yards of 30lb fireline,length of 80 lb mono to jig,an 8' rod,plenty of heat on em,they still take half hr 45min on a biggun.. If you have ever had one in a current,or sulling on the bottom kinda like a ray,or accidentally foulhooked one in the peck,you'd understand 15 just ain't cuttin it... jmho Nothing personal here,as I said,have caught them on as low as 8 back in the "bouyhopping days" when I lived in Va.. That was when I was young,and didn't mind being attached to a big fish for an hr and a half....
> 
> 
> 
> Jmo,braid is the ONLY way to go,as far as hooksetting ability it is key.. I use 30lb fireline,even 20lb fireline,both are as strong as 30plus mono,so you CAN lean back and put some heat on em... 7' rod will work,but as far as sightcasting at any distance,get an 8' with plenty of backbone,that you can throw accurate.. Far as reels Kingfisher has some good ones up there that won't break the bank,I'll add the penn slammer to that as well.. Have at least 200 yards of line on the reel,with a good mono attached to the jig 50-80lb..
> As surfrat said,you're in a boat and you can chase.. ALTHOUGH on that note,I have had as many as 3 on at a time,and they were all nice fish.. You may have to make a dicission..
> 
> 
> 
> I remember you posting that baiting was a great way to do it,and you had better success doing it that way....I'm with ya,glad to see you're into the sightcasting thing as well..


I have 2 5000 stradics and 2 550 pen ss with 30lb braid , too small?

Hey maybe if u want to come for a boat ride when the time comes u can give us some tips ,, 


9


----------



## Ice Cream Man

9 rock said:


> I have 2 5000 stradics and 2 550 pen ss with 30lb braid , too small? 9


Not if your going to chase them down with the boat.
Caught a citation Cobia on 20# mono while anchored with live bait, outside Masonboro Jetty. 
And another citation on 80# braid using BWC Roscoe jig, edge of the Stream ........
Blue Water Candy makes some of the best Cobia bucktail jigs around. 

Better to go with heavier braid than mono.
Always have something ready & rigged for Cobia when leaving the inlets .......
Hope this helps ....... ICM


----------



## mahimarauder

I use a Daiwa Saltist 6500 with 65# powerpro on a med heavy rod with a stiff tip. If you are looking for an all around set up for boat and pier, The stiff tip allows you to throw heavier bucktails if you want or if you choose to cobia fish off piers, allows you to muscle the fish out of the pilings if needed. The heavier test line can save you from the barnacles on pilings or boatrash when the fish decides to go under your boat. If you are looking for more of a challenge from a boat, use a lighter rod with lighter line and let your drag get a workout!


----------



## Drumdum

9 rock said:


> I have 2 5000 stradics and 2 550 pen ss with 30lb braid , too small?
> 
> Hey maybe if u want to come for a boat ride when the time comes u can give us some tips ,,
> 
> 
> 9


 Sounds like good outfits to me..Just me,but I use a lighter outfit,360 slammer with 30 fireline,which I think I'm going back to 20 this year.. Used 20 for years with no problems,and no doubt it cast better... Far as going out in your boat,would love to,but I have folks that charter me and got to look after them.. If I have a day open would be glad to tag along though...


----------



## NC KingFisher

9 rock said:


> I have 2 5000 stradics and 2 550 pen ss with 30lb braid , too small?
> 
> Hey maybe if u want to come for a boat ride when the time comes u can give us some tips ,,
> 
> 
> 9


That will work fine. yes you need heavier tackle for big cobia but i hope the big ones will go for the 9/0 on the pier. The 250 of 15 setup was for smaller fish.


----------



## Drumdum

NC KingFisher said:


> That will work fine. yes you need heavier tackle for big cobia but i hope the big ones will go for the 9/0 on the pier. The 250 of 15 setup was for smaller fish.


 On obx there are times when you WILL SEE a 90lber,and MANY TIMES you WILL see a 40 to 80lber... I'm with ya on the small setup.. Last year I caught three that were barely keepers on 6lb fireline with a 2000 Battle and speckle trout rod,one from a boat and two from the planks.... One of them jumped like a tarpon at least 3 or 4 times during the fight and all of them pulled at least 50yrds or more... Like I said,with ya on the light tackle with smaller fish,although have another rod that can handle the bigguns that you may also see...


----------



## drumrun

Drumdum said:


> Sounds like good outfits to me..Just me,but I use a lighter outfit,360 slammer with 30 fireline,which I think I'm going back to 20 this year.. Used 20 for years with no problems,and no doubt it cast better... Far as going out in your boat,would love to,but I have folks that charter me and got to look after them.. If I have a day open would be glad to tag along though...


Ken, Please keep a rod loaded with 30# for me, I would have died last yr with 20# !!!!!! Heck for drum ya can drop to 12# for all I care, but keep 30# foe the cobia, PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drumdum

drumrun said:


> Ken, Please keep a rod loaded with 30# for me, I would have died last yr with 20# !!!!!! Heck for drum ya can drop to 12# for all I care, but keep 30# foe the cobia, PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Actually,you could have put as much heat on him as you did with the 30.. Trust me on this,I've pulled on em with that 20,it's almost like 40 mono....


----------



## moose22dog

going to give cobia fishing a try next week when were at nags head, i have never caught our fish for them before. was going to launch yak from surf and see what happens here's my plan feel free to chime in. have cut or live bait on heavier combo( avet lx on a 7'6" st croix musky rod) and toss metel and jigs on lighter set up( you don't want to know..lol) for bait. live bait better then cut? bottom fishing or live lining? what bait?( was thinking small blues or croker), water depth? any other tips would very appreicated. thanks and tight lines justin


----------



## NC KingFisher

moose22dog said:


> going to give cobia fishing a try next week when were at nags head, i have never caught our fish for them before. was going to launch yak from surf and see what happens here's my plan feel free to chime in. have cut or live bait on heavier combo( avet lx on a 7'6" st croix musky rod) and toss metel and jigs on lighter set up( you don't want to know..lol) for bait. live bait better then cut? bottom fishing or live lining? what bait?( was thinking small blues or croker), water depth? any other tips would very appreicated. thanks and tight lines justin


Yeah thats good. For bait a spanish head, pogies, cut blue, live spot, or best of all live eel. BTW what is the smaller setup? And DD i checked 20lb fireline has a breaking strain of about 54.5 lbs


----------



## moose22dog

thanks kingfish was thinking off use a sliding sinker setup with 8/0 octopuss hook on a 80lb floro leader and let them run a little. i don't know of any bait store's that sell live eels out that way do you?? the small setup is a pink pflueger lady trion  lol. i bought it about three years ago for the wife but she never's use's it, and i freaking love it. the setup 6'6 mh one piece with 30lb braid i forgot what size reel. atleast i dodn't have worry about anyone stealing my pink rod and reel..lmao!! tight lines moose:beer:


----------



## JPChase

Check TW's in Nags Head for some live eels. They should have some.

Let us know how ya do! :fishing:


----------



## NC KingFisher

That should be good for bg cobes bump it up to 100 or 125lb fluro. Bout a 3 foot leader will be the best. Live eels are harder to fish cause they get tangled so dont worry bout them unless sight casting


----------



## Garboman

I fished live eels a few times mostly for Rock and a few times for Cobes off the planks

I found that if one hooked them in the tail they did not get tangled up as much as when one lip hooked them, as they were more apt to swim away from the rig rather than into it.

I also all ways want my leader longer than the fish I am after so I do not get broke off on a tail wrap


----------



## Drumdum

Garboman said:


> I fished live eels a few times mostly for Rock and a few times for Cobes off the planks
> 
> I found that if one hooked them in the tail they did not get tangled up as much as when one lip hooked them, as they were more apt to swim away from the rig rather than into it.
> 
> I also all ways want my leader longer than the fish I am after so I do not get broke off on a tail wrap


 A guide down here,last year had one cut him off... Not with a tailwrap,but with that evil barb they have at the dorsal.... Haven't had that happen yet,as I only run about 2' of leader,as does the other guide I was speaking of....


----------



## moose22dog

thanks for the tips guys, i'v only used live ells once up in cape cod for stripers. and rember them tangling up and being a pain to handle think i used a brilo pad to grab them while hooking. 

DD.. other than the barb on there dorsal what else should i watch out for on them? teeth?


----------



## Drumdum

moose22dog said:


> thanks for the tips guys, i'v only used live ells once up in cape cod for stripers. and rember them tangling up and being a pain to handle think i used a brilo pad to grab them while hooking.
> 
> DD.. other than the barb on there dorsal what else should i watch out for on them? teeth?


 No problem with the sandpaper in their mouth,but that barb can be nasty... I've never had my line cut off by one,but while gaffing a freinds cobe and throwing it in the boat,got cut across the shin with it... Always be careful of a green cobe,tappem with the gaff and gett'm to run a little more if you think he's green.. Those rascals can flat out tear up a boat...


----------



## DrumintheSuds

When I fish for them from a boat the first thing I do when I get him in the boat is throw a wet towel over his head. It's not always easy but it calms them down a bit.......


----------



## ChrisCapePoint

drumrun said:


> Ken, Please keep a rod loaded with 30# for me, I would have died last yr with 20# !!!!!! Heck for drum ya can drop to 12# for all I care, but keep 30# foe the cobia, PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!


That feesh was a beast!!!


----------



## Drumdum

ChrisCapePoint said:


> That feesh was a beast!!!


 So were the other two with her,shame we couldn't get'm hooked up... Then we'da seen who was tuffer,you or Randy.....


----------



## moose22dog

Drumdum said:


> No problem with the sandpaper in their mouth,but that barb can be nasty... I've never had my line cut off by one,but while gaffing a freinds cobe and throwing it in the boat,got cut across the shin with it... Always be careful of a green cobe,tappem with the gaff and gett'm to run a little more if you think he's green.. Those rascals can flat out tear up a boat...


got it thanks DD,thought there mouth looked like a flathead's but wasn't sure. i'll be in a yak not a boat :fishing:so he should be tired dragging me around for a ride. i'll make sure to watch the dagger on therer back. tight lines moose:beer:


----------



## 9 rock

whats a green cobe


9


----------



## NC KingFisher

9 rock said:


> whats a green cobe
> 
> 
> 9


One that is really pissed off that hasnt tired out. On a boat they will mess u up and on the pier if u try and gaff them it usually wont work


----------



## Drumdum

9 rock said:


> whats a green cobe
> 
> 
> 9


 What Kingfisher said... Usually it is one that swims right to ya and says "gaff me gaff me".... Kinda like a snake saying pick me up please,I won't bite ya...


----------



## Garboman

The term Green "Fish" is derived from the "Green" King Mackerel

A King that is not yet tired will have a distinct green colored tint to it, some of the other pelagics exhibit the same coloration ie Dolphin

When it is spent it a King is more of a steel grey in color, when you see a King that is still green in color especially off the planks it is best to try and get that fish to swim away from the pier and tire out before attempting to gaff


----------



## Drumdum

Garboman said:


> The term Green "Fish" is derived from the "Green" King Mackerel
> 
> A King that is not yet tired will have a distinct green colored tint to it, some of the other pelagics exhibit the same coloration ie Dolphin
> 
> When it is spent it a King is more of a steel grey in color, when you see a King that is still green in color especially off the planks it is best to try and get that fish to swim away from the pier and tire out before attempting to gaff


 Actually got a story for ya on that Mike... Frisco back in the day.. I had a king (about 20lbs) eat my livebait,and just sat there.. I lifted my rod and urged him to run,he'd run about 10' and stop.. This happened 3 times... Thought about it for a minute and knew I had him on 60 shock,and he may take a run around the pilings if something wasn't done.. I took that black 9000c and cranked her down as tight as possible and started reeling.. We netted the fish while it was on the move,h*ll it even jumped.. When it hit the deck it was still swimming across the boards....


----------



## Garboman

I was fishing a jerk jigger with a my popping rod and my 6500 back in the day. The jerk jigger got hit and that 6500 was spooled, right when it got to two or three wraps of the 14 pound Trilene, the fish suddenly stopped pulling. It acted like an Albert that had run himself to death, so I gently worked the fish back to the pier taking care not to break the line. Fish was not doing much of anything and I was certain I had a dead tail wrapped Albert. After a bit I finally got the Fish back to the Pier and Rick Belton who was standing next to me laughed and ran off to get a gaff.

It was a 20 pound King Mackerel still very green in color and I kinda froze, waiting for Rick to get a gaff ready. King was just kind of hovering there in the water, not doing anything, just kinda resting, When I started pulling him closer to the pier that treble hook from the jerk jigger fell out of the kings jaw and he just drifted off.... 

A guy I King fished with every evening right at Dark would take on of those five inch extra large size jerk jiggers white with a red head and work that bait off the end of the tee. I never saw him deck a king that way, but I did see him hook up twice to Kings that broke off and have multiple bath tub size boils hit at that big jerk jigger.....He only fished that big jerk jigger in the last fifteen minutes of light......


----------



## Drumdum

Garboman said:


> I was fishing a jerk jigger with a my popping rod and my 6500 back in the day. The jerk jigger got hit and that 6500 was spooled, right when it got to two or three wraps of the 14 pound Trilene, the fish suddenly stopped pulling. It acted like an Albert that had run himself to death, so I gently worked the fish back to the pier taking care not to break the line. Fish was not doing much of anything and I was certain I had a dead tail wrapped Albert. After a bit I finally got the Fish back to the Pier and Rick Belton who was standing next to me laughed and ran off to get a gaff.
> 
> It was a 20 pound King Mackerel still very green in color and I kinda froze, waiting for Rick to get a gaff ready. King was just kind of hovering there in the water, not doing anything, just kinda resting, When I started pulling him closer to the pier that treble hook from the jerk jigger fell out of the kings jaw and he just drifted off....
> 
> A guy I King fished with every evening right at Dark would take on of those five inch extra large size jerk jiggers white with a red head and work that bait off the end of the tee. I never saw him deck a king that way, but I did see him hook up twice to Kings that broke off and have multiple bath tub size boils hit at that big jerk jigger.....He only fished that big jerk jigger in the last fifteen minutes of light......


 Mike,I've caught more kings with a gotcha than livebait,only caught 1 off the planks,but have loaded boats with kings on gotchas.. Never used the big gotcha,didn't like the action as much,but went through a whole card (12) of the gold with red head ones.. Had kings skying at my outboard several times. One day in a 20' wellcraft with had so many on deck you couldn't walk without stepping on one,and had all coolers and compartments full... Guess they should have had some regs on em back then....  

Hate when I take a post offtopic.. Gotchas also work for cobes,caught 3 last year on them,only one legal,all small fish.. Kinda wish they made a gotcha a bit bigger with good action and some mean arse hooks,might be the ticket when they get finicky....


----------



## NC KingFisher

Drumdum said:


> Mike,I've caught more kings with a gotcha than livebait,only caught 1 off the planks,but have loaded boats with kings on gotchas.. Never used the big gotcha,didn't like the action as much,but went through a whole card (12) of the gold with red head ones.. Had kings skying at my outboard several times. One day in a 20' wellcraft with had so many on deck you couldn't walk without stepping on one,and had all coolers and compartments full... Guess they should have had some regs on em back then....
> 
> Hate when I take a post offtopic.. Gotchas also work for cobes,caught 3 last year on them,only one legal,all small fish.. Kinda wish they made a gotcha a bit bigger with good action and some mean arse hooks,might be the ticket when they get finicky....


Probably customize one by re running the wire with 6/0 singles. Will cobes hit big poppers of the pier?


----------



## Drumdum

NC KingFisher said:


> Probably customize one by re running the wire with 6/0 singles. Will cobes hit big poppers of the pier?


 Cobes are either finicky or flat out stupid,in other words they hit or they don't depending on mood.. That mood can be changed though,cobes like wierd chit,and a gotcha comes under that catagory,I'd imagine a popper would as well...


----------



## NC KingFisher

Drumdum said:


> Cobes are either finicky or flat out stupid,in other words they hit or they don't depending on mood.. That mood can be changed though,cobes like wierd chit,and a gotcha comes under that catagory,I'd imagine a popper would as well...


Im respooling my 750ss with 50lb braid and thought about trying poppers. Also thought about throwing big swimbaits to them


----------

